# Wax test: Meguiars, Soft99 & Obsession wax



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Now that "winter" has passed, I want to replace the Sonax Polymer Netshield with a wax.  
The main reason for that is that I find the look to be somewhat sterile (sometimes described as 'glassy'). 
 The selected waxes mostly come from the cheaper or middle class segments. There's also one more expensive wax included, to experience the difference myself.  

The candidates are: 








*Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax *(thanks to Tembaco for the sample!) After seeing a lot of good reviews of their _Ultimate Quick Wax_, I wanted to try their 'real' wax too.

With all the fuss about _Fusso_ and my experiences with their glass sealants, I wanted to give _Soft99_ a chance too:
*Soft99 Extreme Gloss "Kiwami" light* (couldn't get a sample of the dark version)
*Soft99 Authentic Premium Pure Carnauba Wax *

*Obsession Wax Phantom *
Because of all the positive comments about this wax I ordered a sample of this more expensive wax too.

_Waxaddict_ was also in the running, but I couldn't find a sample and the most interesting ones (_Edition 21_ en _Quartz_) were too expensive.

*Preparation*
The car got foamed with _Nanolex PreWash Concentrate_ and washed with _Nanolex Pure Shampoo_ afterwards. 
The panels for this test were cleaned with _Poorboy's World Professional Polish_ and any polish residue was removed with _Gyeon Prep_.

In this test I will use the following abbreviations:
_Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax_: *ULW*
_Soft99 Extreme Gloss "Kiwami" white_: *Kiwami*
_Soft99 Authentic Premium Pure Carnauba Wax_: *Authentic*
_Obsession Wax Phantom_: *Phantom*

*Application (09-01-2016)*
I applied 1 thin layer of each product to the paint.
Because the _ULW_ is liquid, it was the easiest to apply, but the _Kiwami_ and _Phantom_ were also easy to get out of their (sample) pots and spread them. The _Authentic_ seemed to spread a little less easy, but didn't give me any problems.

*Removal*
_ULW_ and _Phantom_ don't seem to have strict curing times, _Soft99_ recommends 5-10 minutes at 20°C.
Since it was only 8°C, I did a swipe test after 15 and 20 minutes, all products seemed to have cured at that time.
All were a breeze to remove, really, with the _Authentic_ being a bit more grabby.

*Looks*
The differences were very hard to see on pictures, so I have omitted them. 
Not entirely unexpected, the carnauba waxes (_Authentic_ and _Phantom_) gave a deep, wet gloss to the paint. _ULW_ also performed well, followed by the _Kiwami_ (perhaps because this is the _white_ version on a dark blue car?).

I will be testing the beading later today and afterwards I'll post updates after each wash.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

You're an optimist if you think winter has passed, 2 months yet, although my car is stripped ready for Nasiol zr53 which should be here tomorrow!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

dude its 10th of january today...winter is going to end in at least month and a half.

Besides you just started the Sonax PNS vs Wolfs re-test. Did you remove them or did you leave them on?


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

A&J said:


> Besides you just started the Sonax PNS vs Wolfs re-test. Did you remove them or did you leave them on?


_
Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_ and S_onax Polymer Netshield_ are only on the bonnet of my car, so they are still there.

This wax test is being performed on the roof/spoiler.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update #1: Beading after 50 km (day 1)*
After letting the waxes rest for a day, I checked the beading by spraying some water on the roof and spoiler. 
_Kiwami_ has the best beads, followed by _Authentic_, _Phantom_ and _ULW_.

_Kiwami_:









_Authentic_:









_Phantom_:









_ULW_:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice pics...always nice to see a wax test


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

i must say that Authentic and Kiwami look...well...yummy :lol:

Great beading shots there:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I've got authentic but got my eye on kiwami, interested to see how this goes!
My money is on phantom


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

mike13 said:


> You're an optimist if you think winter has passed, 2 months yet, although my car is stripped ready for Nasiol zr53 which should be here tomorrow!





A&J said:


> dude its 10th of january today...winter is going to end in at least month and a half.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll be keeping my eye on this, however not so sure winter has passed.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I hate to say i told you so


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update #2: Beading after 1170 km (day 8)*
After the heavy rain, hail & snow during the past week, I decided to wash the car. During the initial rinse I immediately feared the worst: I couldn't detect any beading or sheeting!
Luckily, beading returned after the wash. It's obvious that the waxes have deteriorated, though, and the differences are less pronounced.

_Kiwami_:









_Authentic_:









_Phantom_:









_ULW_:


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update #3: Beading after 2700 km (day 15)*
Another update after having foamend (_Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam_) and washed (_Wolf's Chemicals White Satin_) the car.

_Kiwami_:


_Authentic_:


_Phantom_:


_ULW_:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

They all look the same now after 2 weeks


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update #4: Beading after 5000 km (day 28)*
Beading test after having foamend (_Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam_) and washed (_Wolf's Chemicals White Satin_) the car.

_Kiwami_:


_Authentic_:


_Phantom_:


_ULW_:


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update: due to some comments, I will be extending this test *

*Not so* *Final impressions*
Keep in mind that all ratings are relative to each other!

*Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax *
Ease of use: very easy
Finish: medium dark gloss
Beading: medium
Durability: medium

*Soft99 Kiwami White *
Ease of use: easy
Finish: transparent gloss
Beading: very good *(initially)*
Durability: very good

*Soft99 Authentic Premium *
Ease of use: medium
Finish: dark gloss
Beading: good *(initially)*
Durability: good

*Obsession Wax Phantom *
Ease of use: very easy (for a non-liquid wax)
Finish: dark gloss
Beading: good 
Durability: good

None of these waxes lasted as long as I thought they would *(but they're not 'dead' yet)*. 
To be fair, they faced *a lot* of heavy rain and multiple snowstorms. 
A sealant like _Sonax Polymer Netshield_ will perform better in these conditions.

*This means the following lines are still up for debate:*
The technical winner of this test is the _Kiwami_, but _Authentic_ and _Phantom_ *really* gave me the look I was searching for. 
_Phantom_ is a lot nicer to use though and it has similar performance. 
_Authentic_ wins on price (assuming the can contains the same amount of product), but I needed to use more because it didn't spread as well. 
_ULW_ failed to impress me, contrary to their _Ultimate Quick Wax_, which I adore.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Since I wanted to freshen up the car a bit, I applied a layer of _Obsession Wax Phantom_ (the other samples were too small to cover the entire car). 
I didn't prepare the car, except for washing it. 
Application was still a breeze, and the result is simply stunning :thumb: .

I have ordered a sample of _Obsession Wax Evolution_ to try next, 
but probably won't be doing another comparison like this. 
I might do a 50/50 with _Phantom_, though.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I thought Phantom advertised it gave five months of protection ?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Phantom looks the best to me?

Gonz.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

slimjim said:


> I thought Phantom advertised it gave five months of protection ?


Sonax Polymer Netshield advertises up to 6 months durability, I got 2.5 months
Wolf's Chemicals advertises up to 24 months durability, I got 2 months
Collinite 476S should be a very durable wax, I got 2 months
Soft99 Kiwami advertises up to 3 months durability, I got 1 month
Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax claims to be their longest lasting protection, I got 1 month

I drive more than 1000 km each week and the car is parked outside, so I never get the claimed durability.



great gonzo said:


> Phantom looks the best to me?
> 
> Gonz.


That's why I included the pictures, so everyone can make their own conclusions. 
To my eye, Kiwami has better beading, but because Phantom darkens the paint, the contrast is a bit higher and it looks to be a bit better.
That being said, Phantom _is_ my personal favourite.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Authentic and Kiwami look poor beading


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Going by those final photo's phantom clearly has the best beading...


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

I haven't re-waxed the test sections yet, so I could keep posting updates until they have completely worn off, if anyone's interested?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Definitely should Stinus. Be curious to see how long each last fully as they look to still be going quite strong in the photos.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

I will be extending this test and have updated the 'Final impressions' post.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I am finding this very interesting indeed keep up the good work


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

slimjim said:


> I thought Phantom advertised it gave five months of protection ?


Phantom will give 4-5 months protection depending on usage and weather. I am guessing thats why non of these have lasted as long as advertised.

Would be interesting to see this test again in the summer. I would be very happy to supply you with a free sample if you wish to try this test again during better weather!

From the last pics you have posted I would say Phantom is holding up pretty well.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

I have been thinking about your generous offer, but at this time I can't make a long-term commitment. The main reason is that this car will be replaced sometime this year (unsure exactly when).

However, I will try _Phantom_ (still some left) and _Evolution_ in better weather, and see how long I can continue that test.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update #5: Beading after 6000 km (day 35)*
Beading test in the rain after having foamend (_Obsession Wax Blizzard_) and washed (_Obsession Wax Purify_) the car.

_Kiwami:_


_Authentic:_


_Phantom:_


_ULW:_


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Update: I've added the pictures of Kiwami, Authentic and Phantom from today in the rain.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm very surprised that megs ultimate liquid wax is holding up in such harsh conditions! I know it's not particularly cheap but always used it as a quick summer protection. Might have to re think my usage of it


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Going by them pictures I would buy Phantom!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Phantom does look very good :thumb:

Im really suprised by ULW too...Its looks like it has very low but constant beading...nothing special but it doesnt seem to give up!

Thanks Stinus for the weekly updates :wave:


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

When starting this test and seeing the beading of _Meguiars Ultimate Liquid_ wax, I never would've guessed this would last. Average but durable beading indeed.

The story of _Phantom_ is similar in that the _Soft99_ products had better beading initially, but _Phantom_ is degrading less.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Obsession Wax said:


> Going by them pictures I would buy Phantom!


I would too, if I hadn't tried _Evolution_ last weekend.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Phantom is the clear winner in durability terms it seems!


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update #6: Beading after 7150 km (day 42)*
Beading test after having washed (_Obsession Wax Purify_) the car.

_Kiwami:_


_Authentic:_


_Phantom:_


_ULW:_


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

A&J said:


> Phantom does look very good :thumb:
> 
> Im really suprised by ULW too...Its looks like it has very low but constant beading...nothing special but it doesnt seem to give up!
> 
> Thanks Stinus for the weekly updates :wave:


My experience with the ultimate paste wax was the same. The beading dropped off quite quickly but it just kept sheeting for what seemed like forever!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The beading from ultimate paste and liquid waxes soon changes from tight beading to sheeting. The ultimate quik was and QD does it as well


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update #7: Beading after 8650 km (day 49)*
Beading test after having washed (_Obsession Wax Purify_) the car.

_Kiwami:_


_Authentic:_


_Phantom:_


_ULW:_


As I will receive the first sample of my custom wax that is in development soon, I'm going to strip everything from the paint and therefor put an end to this test.


----------

